# Aufklappbarer Bereich



## Schinken (17. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es in Java ein Gui-Element mit dem ich bestimmte Teile aufklappen/zuklappen kann.
Hab ein Bild rausgesucht wie ich mir das etwa vorstelle. Das soll in etwa so aussehen wie unten die "Vorschau", wenn ich da drauf klicke das sich ein bestimmter Bereich aufklappt und umgekehrt.

http://www.c4b.de/de/img/produkte/xphone31/xphone31_notes_notesoberflaeche_big.gif


----------



## Tobias (17. Apr 2008)

Du könntest die JXCollapsiblePane des SwingLab-Projekts (www.swinglabs.org - SwingX) benutzen. Möglicherweise kannst du dieses Verhalten aber auch mit Bordmitteln durch eine JSplitPane erreichen.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## @x.l (17. Apr 2008)

Mach es selbst... da weißt du wenigstens wie es funktioniert und brauchst nix externes einbinden. Ist an und für sich nicht schwer. 
Vorschau ist ein Button mit nem Bild (Pfeil runter).  Beim Klicken tauscht du das Bild (Pfeil hoch) und fügst ein Panel mit den gewünschten Infos der Oberfläche hinzu.
Zum Ausblenden einfach den umgekehrten Weg gehen -> Panel entfernen -> Bild auf Button tauschen --> Fertig!


----------

